

University Francisco Marroquin in Guatemala now accepts bitcoin donations - eeky
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnoticias.ufm.edu%2Findex.php%2FUFM_recibe_donaciones_en_Bitcoins
It is now possibly to link any US bank account to Coinbase, buy bitcoin <i>instantly</i>[1], and donate to an education institution in another country. This is with no fees and goes directly to the source.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.coinbase.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;55203204550&#x2F;instant-bitcoin-purchases-at-coinbase
======
eeky
It is now possibly to link any US bank account to Coinbase[1], buy bitcoin
_instantly_ [2], and donate to an educational institution in another country.
This is with no fees and goes directly to the source.

[1] [http://blog.coinbase.com/post/34357253898/you-can-now-buy-
an...](http://blog.coinbase.com/post/34357253898/you-can-now-buy-and-sell-
bitcoin-by-connecting-any-u-s)

[2] [http://blog.coinbase.com/post/55203204550/instant-bitcoin-
pu...](http://blog.coinbase.com/post/55203204550/instant-bitcoin-purchases-at-
coinbase)

EDIT: Well technically Coinbase takes a 1% fee in the process of converting
USD to BTC, but that's it. Which makes this attractive transfer money across
countries. This technology could also be especially useful for remittances.

